# 1952 Schwinn DX



## kingfish254 (Nov 1, 2015)

Check out the 1952 Schwinn DX that I got in the other part of the Whizzer trade. I didn't get a chance to ride it, but I did roll it out for some pics. I love the original paint on this bike!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice DX Kingfish, I haven't seen this one till now. That's a nice one man!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, sure is a clean one. Nice find.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 2, 2015)

Sweet!!!  Nice score


----------



## mruiz (Nov 3, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 4, 2015)

Really nice!!

*Side note - I am looking for a set of these exact fenders..... same color and all. Posted on Wanted forum thx!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Nov 4, 2015)

Dang! That's nice! I love the Squirt sticker on the back fender too!!


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 6, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 6, 2015)

How about a head-badge photo?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 6, 2015)

schwinntacular......


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 8, 2015)

That's the kinda bike for a loner...a rebel....


----------



## dave429 (Nov 24, 2015)

Like the rear decal!


----------

